

Linkedin CEO: Breakout Opportunities Are What Accelerate Your Career  - yarapavan
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130109232730-1213-breakout-opportunities-are-what-accelerate-your-career

======
codva
Using GroupOn as his example of a breakout success doesn't exactly help his
case.

